# refurbishing a Vokey



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Can an old satin finished 258.08 Vokey wedge be refurbished, if so, by who and roughly how much. ???


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2017)

PM Shivas Irons. 

He had a set of old Titleist irons refurbished.  They looked pukka.


----------



## turkish (Apr 16, 2017)

There's a guy on Facebook in the golf exchange Billy who does it. Grant Logan is his name. Price depends on how bad they are but he put a video on of a really old rusty one and had it gleaming chrome and regrooved and it looked like new. From memory it wasn't really cheap think it's was 30 odd quid. A lot cheaper than a new vokey right enough


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

turkish said:



			There's a guy on Facebook in the golf exchange Billy who does it. Grant Logan is his name. Price depends on how bad they are but he put a video on of a really old rusty one and had it gleaming chrome and regrooved and it looked like new. From memory it wasn't really cheap think it's was 30 odd quid. A lot cheaper than a new vokey right enough
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu, I'll check that out :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers Stu, I'll check that out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've sent a PM to a Grant Logan a pro at Torrance house , i hope it's the same guy


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2017)

https://www.golfironsuk.co.uk/golf wedge-refurbishment

try this guy

Â£17.50 for 1 wedge, Â£15 for each wedge after that

plus postage I think

still good price


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks guys, i got hold of Grant Logan the pro at Torrance House GC. East Kilbride cost Â£25. He said it'll be like new , here's a couple pics of the before.
	


  I'll post the after next week.
Thanks again guys :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.golfironsuk.co.uk/golf wedge-refurbishment

try this guy

Â£17.50 for 1 wedge, Â£15 for each wedge after that

plus postage I think

still good price
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul , pleased to say they got back to me within a few hours { Easter Sunday }BTW  your prices are spot on.
But i had already opted for a local pro, cost Â£25 including postage.  Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 16, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers Paul , pleased to say they got back to me within a few hours { Easter Sunday }BTW  your prices are spot on.
*But i had already opted for a local pro, cost Â£25 including postage.*  Thanks again :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Who probably sends them to golfironsuk!  

Though that (the local contact!) has its advantages/benefits too!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Who probably sends them to golfironsuk!  

Though that (the local contact!) has its advantages/benefits too!
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to Andy from Golfirons uk, and told him that is a possibility.
But getting a local pro to wrap it, send it and return it refurbished for Â£25 ,was a no brainer


----------



## turkish (Apr 17, 2017)

I just changed my wedges as needed different lofts to match my Irons but think I'll go down this route in future.... The results look great in the examples so will be keen to see yours Billy


----------

